# Annemarie Eilfeld in Hotpants und Heels - live bei "Endlich deutsche Hits" am Tegeler See 2013 (288x)



## saabaero (29 Juli 2019)




----------



## Claudia (30 Juli 2019)

Verwende beim nächsten mal bitte einen anderen Hoster Turboimagehost steht bei uns auf der Blacklist


----------



## saabaero (30 Juli 2019)

Claudia schrieb:


> Verwende beim nächsten mal bitte einen anderen Hoster Turboimagehost steht bei uns auf der Blacklist



Danke für den Hinweis. Auf eurer Liste der Freehoster (siehe: https://www.celebboard.net/feedback-support-und-anregungen/2028-freehoster-liste.html) steht der noch mit drauf. Wäre gut, wenn ihr den dann dort auch entfernt. Danke!


----------



## Claudia (31 Juli 2019)

Das ist die alte Liste schau mal hier gibt es die neue https://www.celebboard.net/feedback-support-und-anregungen/659348-aktuelle-hoster.html habe die alte Liste aber trotzdem bearbeitet und turboimagehost entfernt


----------



## lighthorse66 (2 Aug. 2019)

WOW - da hast du dir aber eine Menge Arbeit gemacht.Echt super - vielen Dank!!


----------



## tiger55 (9 Aug. 2019)

Super Beine!!!!!!


----------



## Erlkönig (9 Feb. 2020)

Das Kleid ist doch der Hit. Da sollte es einen Hinweis in der Überschrift geben.
Den Tegeler See kennt glaub ich keiner.


----------



## kunst79 (19 Feb. 2020)

Danke für Annemarie, wusste gar nicht, dass sie noch aktiv Musik macht


----------



## hansdampf76 (1 März 2020)

Das ist doch das berühmte Kleid das damals für ihren Nipslip sorgte...


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Juni 2020)

Merci für die Schöne :good:


----------



## tkdita (30 Aug. 2020)

Danke für die vielen schönen Bilder!


----------



## xata (5 Okt. 2020)

schöne frau


----------

